# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Διακόσμηση Νο2016

## GR_KYROS

transformer

Αφού δεν έχει ειδική ενότητα παρουσιάζω και εγώ ένα διακοσμητικό
Φτιάξτε όμως μια ενότητα να φύγουν τα άσχετα από την πρώτη σελίδα, γιατί και η γιαγιά μου με πιέζει να εκθέσω εδώ τα σεμεδάκια της

----------

a75 (22-12-15), 

αλπινιστης (03-02-16), 

arkoudiaris (22-12-15), 

aser (25-12-15), 

bchris (22-12-15), 

betacord85 (21-12-15), 

Dbnn (26-12-15), 

dias0 (21-12-15), 

edgar (21-12-15), 

finos (21-12-15), 

GeorgeVita (21-12-15), 

GiwrgosTH (21-12-15), 

johnnyb (21-12-15), 

KOKAR (23-12-15), 

makisvl (02-02-16), 

manolena (21-12-15), 

moutoulos (21-12-15), 

nikman (21-12-15), 

p.gabr (21-12-15), 

picdev (21-12-15), 

SeAfasia (21-12-15), 

SRF (21-12-15), 

thomasdriver (22-12-15)

----------


## Prezonautis

Μπράβο Βαγγέλη πάρα πολύ ωραίο δώρο για κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό.  :Thumbup: 
Αλλά δεν έγραψες το Κύρος με μπλε μαρκαδόρο.  :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Ωραίος Βαγγέλη!
Να έβαζες μήπως και κανένα λεντάκι, κανένα πετραδάκι...  :Tongue2:

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Καλλιτέχνης

----------


## Panoss

ουάου μαν!!!

----------


## thanasis 1

Παω στοιχημα οτι εκλεψες τα σχεδια απο το διακοσητικο του σπυρου No6. :Tongue:

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ναι Θανάση από εκεί εμπνεύστηκα :Smile: 

Αλλά για να αποκαταστήσω την αλήθεια το καλλιτέχνημα δεν είναι δικό μου
Δεν θα κατανάλωνα τόσο χρόνο για τέτοια κατασκευή εγώ

Είναι από ένα παιδί που έκανε πρακτική στην εταιρεία, και τελειώνοντας το άφησε, ίσως το δει κάποια στιγμή

Προσεχώς και τα σεμεδάκια της γιαγιάς μου

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Πολύ καλό!!! Σήμερα στον Βόλο γίνεται μιά έκθεση χειρονακτών και καλλιτεχνών. Μιά κοπέλα έχει φτιάξει παρόμοια διακοσμιτικά όχι μόνο από ηλεκτρονικό υλικό αλλά κι από τσίγκινα κουτάκια κλπ και βγάζει κανονικά μεροκάματο.

----------


## SeAfasia

jihad is deaaaaaadddddd.....

----------


## Dbnn

Respect......

Ανυπομονω για τα σεμεδακια.
Η γιαγια μου φτιαχνει ηδη λογαριασμο εδω να ποσταρει πλεκτα και σεμεδακια.

----------


## p.gabr

Το σχηματικο Βαγγέλη και γρήγορα να προλάβουμε 

Σπέσιαλ! !!!

----------


## GR_KYROS

Σας αρέσουν αυτά  :Smile: 
Πάρτε και έναν κρύσταλλο φοντανιερα

Και όταν δεν σας κάτσουν οι γυναίκες  με το διακοσμητικό Νο:1,2,3,4,5 να μετράτε τα leds να ξεχνιέστε

----------


## RNR

Βαγγέλη δεν μου δίνεις τα πυκνωτάκια στα μάτια τα χρειάζομαι!!!  :Lol: 

Πολύ ωραίο το ρομποτάκι.

----------


## finos

> transformer
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61429
> Αφού δεν έχει ειδική ενότητα παρουσιάζω και εγώ ένα διακοσμητικό
> Φτιάξτε όμως μια ενότητα να φύγουν τα άσχετα από την πρώτη σελίδα, γιατί και η γιαγιά μου με πιέζει να εκθέσω εδώ τα σεμεδάκια της



παω να βρω υλικά να κάνω κάτι xmas spesial :Rolleyes:

----------


## rama

Καλή η πλάκα, μέσα κι εγώ.
Αλλά νομίζω είναι άδικο να υπάρχει τόσο "πέσιμο" σε κάποιον επειδή οι πρόσφατες κατασκευές του ξεφεύγουν από τα ηλεκτρονικά και πάνε προς τα εικαστικά.

----------

navar (21-12-15)

----------


## sakisr

> Καλή η πλάκα, μέσα κι εγώ.
> Αλλά νομίζω είναι άδικο να υπάρχει τόσο "πέσιμο" σε κάποιον επειδή οι  πρόσφατες κατασκευές του ξεφεύγουν από τα ηλεκτρονικά και πάνε προς τα  εικαστικά.



Ποια πλακα ρε φιλε! Φαντασου το ρομποτακι επανω σε ενα σεμεδακι φτιαγμενο στο βελονακι (μπιμπιλα το λεγανε παλια).
Μιλαμε για την Bienale της Βενετιας ειναι το εργο!χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ίσως έχεις δίκιο άγγελε αλλά θα πρέπει να περιοριστεί στα εικαστικά και να μην σχολιάζει χωρείς αντίληψη τα ηλεκτρονικά

----------


## betacord85

καλλιτεχνης!ποποπο!ενα και ενα!

----------


## moutoulos

Με τον ερχομό του νεο έτους ... αναμένεται (μάλλον) και νεα ενότητα:
*"**Παρουσίαση Κατασκευών (**Εικαστικές Δημιουργίες)"


**Είχε γίνει και μια αναφορά εδώ.
Τελευταία παράγραφο.*

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ωραία ήδη έπιασε δουλειά η γιαγιά μου :Smile: 
Άντε να σοβαρευτούμε :Wink:

----------


## sakisr

> Ωραία ήδη έπιασε δουλειά η γιαγιά μου
> Άντε να σοβαρευτούμε



Δε φταιμε εμεις......εσυ το ξεκινησες!
Παντως σα σκεψη και υλοποιηση ειναι πολυ καλη.
Ειχα επιχειρησει κατι παραπλησιο παλια και ομολογω οτι ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο!

----------


## GR_KYROS

Το να σοβαρευτούμε πήγαινε στην αναγκαιότητα μιας άλλης διακριτικής ενότητας για τέτοια θέματα, που να μην εμφανίζεται στην πρώτη σελίδα ...........
Κατά τα άλλα εκτονωθείτε ώσπου να γίνει αυτό :Smile:

----------


## Dbnn

> Το να σοβαρευτούμε πήγαινε στην αναγκαιότητα μιας άλλης διακριτικής ενότητας για τέτοια θέματα, που να μην εμφανίζεται στην πρώτη σελίδα ...........
> Κατά τα άλλα εκτονωθείτε ώσπου να γίνει αυτό



Συμφωνω αλλα επισης οι κατασκευες πρεπει να εμφανιζονται και εδω ολοκληρες, οχι να πρεπει να μπεις σε αλλο φορουμ, blog, και ου το καθεξης για να δεις κατι........
Εντελως φιλικα!

----------

GeorgeVita (22-12-15)

----------


## GR_KYROS

Δημήτρη εάν δεν παραπέμπουν σε διαφημιστικά, εμπορικά forums  blog  δεν είναι θέμα νομίζω, άλλωστε κάποια είναι project με πολύ δουλειά και ο κατασκευαστής δικαιούται να έχει μια προσωπική σελίδα να τα εκθέτει, δεν τα φτιάχνει για να τα προβάλλει μόνο εδώ.

Φιλικά πάντα

----------

a75 (22-12-15)

----------


## Dbnn

> Δημήτρη εάν δεν παραπέμπουν σε διαφημιστικά, εμπορικά forums  blog  δεν είναι θέμα νομίζω, άλλωστε κάποια είναι project με πολύ δουλειά και ο κατασκευαστής δικαιούται να έχει μια προσωπική σελίδα να τα εκθέτει, δεν τα φτιάχνει για να τα προβάλλει μόνο εδώ.
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα



Ναι Κύρο, δεν αντιλέγω. Απλά αναφέρω την "αντίθετη" γνώμη. Προσωπικά εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί.
Τέσπα όλα καλά! Δεν έχω προσωπικά άλλωστε  :Smile:

----------


## aser

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61432
> Και όταν δεν σας κάτσουν οι γυναίκες  με το διακοσμητικό Νο:1,2,3,4,5 *να μετράτε τα leds να ξεχνιέστε*




 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 


Ξεραθηκα στα γελια, ασε που με επνιξες καθως οταν το διαβαζα τραβαγα μια τζουρα με το τσιγαρο.

----------


## moutoulos

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post747040

----------


## GR_KYROS

Μεταφέρεται και αυτό το θέμα εκεί που ανήκει, μην λένε ότι υπάρχουν διακρίσεις

Αλλά με την ευκαιρία μερικά ακόμα διακοσμητικά, για να μην πλήττουμε  :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Done ...

----------

GR_KYROS (02-02-16)

----------

